

Augmented reality with mass appeal - happyfeet
http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/augmented+reality+with+mass+appeal

======
happyfeet
This app fulfills an amazing need that most of us need as travelers. The great
plus point I think, is the simple to use interface - just point at the text
and it shows the translation. wow!

